# 02 mk4 build advice.



## Heynillbeads (May 29, 2013)

New to vw and the 1.8t. I've heard of people building them all motor to the 440-500 hp range. I just recently bought this car. It has a new motor with 55k on it and apr upgrades done. But I want more. I had a boost issue an it's currently under boosting which is fine because I go on deployment soon and don't plan on touchin it until I get back. Plans are to save as much as possible (lol ...) and hope to be able to drop 5-10k in it when I get back. Just tryin to get some feelers as to how to build it. I want to squeeze as much out of the motor as possible before cracking into the turbo any. Was thinking a header upgrade along with injectors. Throw a dv back on instead of this bov.. The guy I bought the motor from did it. But other than that I'm lost. I mean I could and probably will have to do internal work if I plan of hitting 500+ bhp but like I said. No clue how to start. Right now I could throw 2k at it but until deployment it won't be much done. After I get back I was going to do a gt2871 kit or bigger . And is it possible to run dual exhaust on a mk4 Jetta? I looked when I had it on the lift and it didn't look like it would be worth it to me. Any thought or advice is appreciated.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Not trying to be a dick but.....To get that much HP out of a 1.8t your looking at dropping $10-20k to do it right. Also anything over 350 is a waste in a FWD car. Theres a TON of info on this forum. Your better off looking in the technical section that strictly for the 1.8t motor. The motorsports section doesnt get that much traffic. Not try to discourage you in any way. :beer:


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

It worth if you invest that money in a r32 there are awd


----------

